# moussaka side dishes?



## phoebe

I'm making a lamb moussaka, but I never know what to serve with it. Greek Salad just seems to repeat the feta and tomatoes that are in the moussaka. Any suggestions (and recipes)?


----------



## bubbamom

I don't make it often, but when I do, I just serve a loaf of crusty bread and butter. I'll be interested in seeing what other suggestions are offered. Thinking about it just a bit more, some sliced cucumbers might be good or cucumbers in a vinegar/water/sugar bath with a few sliced onions added.???


----------



## mezzaluna

How about artichokes? Marinated or ?? 
Taboulleh
Marinated vegetables: cauliflower, mushrooms, celery, olives, capers, peppers- you get the idea
Zucchini saute
Sauteed green beans with pine nuts
Horta (stewed field greens with leeks, but you could use any hearty greens)


----------



## deltadoc

How about a Jerusalem Salad? Coarsely sliced sweet bell pepper, onion, cucumber, tomatoes, covered with a nice cucumber yogourt sauce? Or you could go a bit more Middle Eastern and use Tahini sauce instead of the Tsasiki (sp?) sauce.

doc


----------



## denni

We always go with simple crusty bread and a mixed leaf salad with balsamic vinaigrette. I find that yoghurt/tahin/Greek salad tend to be too rich on top of the moussaka.

I've never used feta cheese in moussaka though...


----------



## mezzaluna

Denni, I've not used feta in moussaka either. I thought it might just be a local thing in Greece, such as whether to include potatoes in the dish or not. I think they did use kefalotiri, though, which I think is more like parmesan cheese.

I first ate moussaka when I was a kid. Our neighbor was Greek-American and her family was from Sparta in Greece (Peloponnesian peninsula). They never used potatoes in moussaka, just eggplant and tomato sauce. I wonder if potatoes were expensive for them? I'd guess they don't grow in Greece's climate and might be an import item. (???) She told us her mother's family had lived in difficult circumstances before emigrating to the U.S.


----------



## denni

...whereas eggplants cost a fortune here! I have to look out for market bargains to make moussaka, but I love the dish


----------



## mezzaluna

I don't know where "here" is, but maybe you could substitute zucchini or par-cooked potato slices. Are eggplants expensive all year, or just in winter?


----------



## a boy who cooks

Hi, 

Since you already have a main. What about Spanakopita, for the entree. maybe lemon-roasted potatoes, as a side.

And how about Baklava for desert?!

Takecare

Bill


----------



## denni

'Here' is the UK, and the price of produce tends to depend on location. I can often get bargains in ethnic food shops or markets irrespective of season, but forget supermarkets.

I'm sure there used to be a season for aubergines, but lately they've all started to price them at 99p (nearly 2 bucks!) apiece.

This is why I'm using potato slices in moussaka (also to cut the richness a bit)


----------



## heywesty

Well, in Australia I just bought a medium one for $3.00 - youch!


----------



## koukouvagia

Standard moussaka is potatoes, eggplant, meat sauce, and bechamel. There are lots of regional variations but to tell you the honest truth I've never met a greek who used lamb or feta in this dish. I have met many Americans though who use these ingredients in the name of greekness. Not that it's bad, but authentic greek flavors according to the culinary world and authentic greek flavors according to greeks are 2 very different things. Enough about that.

Moussaka, no matter how it is prepared, is a very heavy dish. It needs to be paired with something light and acidic to balance the flavors. I would recommend this salad for anything that uses lamb as well.

- romaine lettuce (chiffonade ribbons)
- Green onion slivers
- freshly chopped dill
- dressing: evoo, red wine vinegar OR lemon juice, salt/pepper.


----------



## chefedb

It's Greek version of eggplant parmagianna


----------



## koukouvagia

chefedb said:


> It's Greek version of eggplant parmagianna


Except the eggplant is not breaded, meat and potatoes are added, very little tomato in the sauce and completely different cheese. But uhm, yea sure. Not. Lol


----------



## philnyc

Meh, You're right, but I get what he means. It's a decent analogy. For instance, I never bread eggplant for a parmesan, I use enough fresh marinara to make everything moist, but not a soup and ,yes, mozzarella cheese. But then again, I mix mozzarella into my moussaka too!


----------



## philnyc

How about tzatziki to cool the moussaka and a chilled celeriac remoulade on the side?


----------



## ed spater

Moussaka has many styles depending upon the country of origin.  Often times it includes a dairy based topping but I am not aware of any using feta cheese.  Rather, most Moussaka recipes call for a bechamel topping.  I make a Sephardic version of Moussaka which due to religious dietary restrictions, no dairy based topping is included.  Mine is a very simple recipe calling for eggplant, onion, ground beef, ch. parseley, tomato sauce, sugar and cinnamon. I find it to be very well received by all.


----------



## happyhelen

Crusty bread and leafy salad sounds delicious !  Moussaka is such a 'full' meal in itself.  The bread is delicious when mopping up the yummy meat sauce


----------

